# Calling All Freeze-Dried Feeders!



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm thinking about transitioning from Eukanuba kibble to a freeze-dried food. My pup doesn't eat much, not sure if it's the flavor or if she just doesn't like to eat much... Anyways, she seems to like the freeze-dried treats we train with, plus freeze-dried food seems to be more nutrient and caloric dense.

However, there's a few different brands out there and I can't decide what to get.

I'd like to hear from others who feed freeze-dried. Like, what brand do you use and why? What brand have you used in the past and why did you stop using it? Or just post any opinion you have to help me choose.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used Stella and Chewy's for a number of years, but stopped using it when they had massive recalls last year, and I am happy that I did. The product was very inconsistent in weight, texture and smell. Some bags they would eat and some bags they would turn heir noses up at.
Now we use Primal and northwest naturals, and I am happy with both of them. Primal slightly more. We recently tried Origen, and both of my girls, who normally have very solid stomachs got very sick from it (going to the vet sick). 
I think that it will be a huge improvement over Eukanuba.
Be aware that your dog needs to be a good drinker to eat it dry. Teaka does fine with it dry, but Timi used to vomit daily when she ate it dry, but has been great since I began adding water to every meal.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, Tiny Poodles.

Glad I created this thread because when I searched the forum for "freeze-dried food" (didn't get much useful info btw), I read an old post where you said you fed patties. After reading that I assumed you fed stella and chewys and was seriously considering them because YOU fed it.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, and my Audrey does drink a lot. I've wondered if she is filling her belly with water and doesn't have room for food.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I feed my pom Primal. He was NEVER a big fan of kibble. He would often not eat till 3pm when I would put his kibble down at 8am, then often wouldn't finish his meals.

He LOVES the Primal and eats every single bit of it.
He has oddly lost weight recently. He went from 3 pounds to 2.7 pounds, despite being a puppy (9 months) so he should be gaining a little bit if anything. For the past 3 weeks probably I have upped his food (from 1.5 nuggets a day to 2) but I haven't seen it help yet, and 2 nuggets a day is the recommended amount for a 5 pound dog. So it looks like I might be needing to feed more than that. But it's worth it for how well he eats it.
I always wet it a tiny bit.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, Mysticrealm.

You know, I've been doing a lot of reading on different freeze-dried, and Primal is not one of the brands that sticks out in my mind. If I had to guess, I bet that is because they don't spend $$ on advertising and catchy packaging- which usually means the brand is putting the $$ back in the product.

Going to check them out now!

I hope petflow carries it, they send out coupons!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh! I remember running across this brand. I think I dismissed it because it says to add water, and I thought that was... well, I dunno what I was thinking.

Do y'all add water?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> Thanks for your reply, Tiny Poodles.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I created this thread because when I searched the forum for "freeze-dried food" (didn't get much useful info btw), I read an old post where you said you fed patties. After reading that I assumed you fed stella and chewys and was seriously considering them because YOU fed it.



They were the first brand of freeze dried raw, but other companies have joined in and I think improved greatly upon what they were doing!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> Oh, and my Audrey does drink a lot. I've wondered if she is filling her belly with water and doesn't have room for food.



Honestly I don't recall ever hearing of a dog that did not like the freeze dried raw - I think that you will be very pleased with it. It is very expensive, but for toys it it is certainly manageable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I feed my pom Primal. He was NEVER a big fan of kibble. He would often not eat till 3pm when I would put his kibble down at 8am, then often wouldn't finish his meals.
> 
> He LOVES the Primal and eats every single bit of it.
> He has oddly lost weight recently. He went from 3 pounds to 2.7 pounds, despite being a puppy (9 months) so he should be gaining a little bit if anything. For the past 3 weeks probably I have upped his food (from 1.5 nuggets a day to 2) but I haven't seen it help yet, and 2 nuggets a day is the recommended amount for a 5 pound dog. So it looks like I might be needing to feed more than that. But it's worth it for how well he eats it.
> I always wet it a tiny bit.



Are you only feeding one flavor, maybe one of the lower calorie ones? The feeding recommendations are based upon an average, but as I recall the calorie counts on the different flavors were very different. For example when you break it up you can tell that a beef nugget is way denser and makes for much more food when you add water than the chicken does.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> Oh! I remember running across this brand. I think I dismissed it because it says to add water, and I thought that was... well, I dunno what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Do y'all add water?



For Teaka who is a good drinker and likes dry food I don't, but for Timi who is a poor drinker, I add an ounce or two to each meal - she gets most of her water that way!
I would add water if I were you even though she is a good drinker. Doesn't have to be a lot, but I think that might bring out the aroma more and tempt her better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and FYI, I think the chicken flavor smells odd - Timi will eat it, but Teaka won't. Beef and Duck are the favorites around here.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I used Stella and Chewys briefly as a topper (I have a standard so all freeze dried is out due to cost). My experience was similar to Tiny's - sometimes Hans ate it and other times he didn't. I just thought he didn't like it, but maybe that wasn't the issue. 

If I was going to try freeze dried again, and I might when we go on our 3 week camping trip this fall, I would probably use either Primal or Wysong Archetype. Hans is eating Wysong kibble now with his homemade raw, and I really like the food and the company. 

Another option I really like is the Ziwipeak air dried food. I fed that for a while but it's a little pricey for a standard. It wouldn't be bad if you have a smaller dog, though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> I used Stella and Chewys briefly as a topper (I have a standard so all freeze dried is out due to cost). My experience was similar to Tiny's - sometimes Hans ate it and other times he didn't. I just thought he didn't like it, but maybe that wasn't the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Ziwi Peak, but too much makes my girls stools too soft, stick to their butts soft. You get used to the having perfect little poops when they are on freeze dried! But it is very calorie dense, would make a good treat for one that has trouble gaining weight.
Wysong Archetype, I know We tried it a number of years ago and it was a bust, but cannot remember why.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I use Ziwi Peak, but too much makes my girls stools too soft, stick to their butts soft. You get used to the having perfect little poops when they are on freeze dried! But it is very calorie dense, would make a good treat for one that has trouble gaining weight.
> Wysong Archetype, I know We tried it a number of years ago and it was a bust, but cannot remember why.


I wonder if it's different for Toys vs. Spoos? Hans had great stools on the Ziwipeak (exactly the same as they are on my homemade raw) but he's 46 lbs, so I can imagine if things are a little off for him they'd be a lot off for a dog a tenth of his size! I do know the Ziwipeak is pretty high fat, which works out ok for Hans because he's working/training hard - I had a hard time keeping weight on him in the past.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Primal's website is really nice. LOTs of information and tools.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

She is vacuuming up the Primal Beef, licked the plate clean!
It's nice to see her eating like a dog should!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> She is vacuuming up the Primal Beef, licked the plate clean!
> 
> It's nice to see her eating like a dog should!!



Awesome news! Glad to hear that my record of never having heard of a dog and hat did not like freeze dried raw is still unbroken lol!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Are you only feeding one flavor, maybe one of the lower calorie ones? The feeding recommendations are based upon an average, but as I recall the calorie counts on the different flavors were very different. For example when you break it up you can tell that a beef nugget is way denser and makes for much more food when you add water than the chicken does.


I'm feeding usually 2 different kinds at one time (one at my shop, one at my house), but in all honesty I think that I looked at one bag and assumed it was the same for all the different flavors. Though the first bag I saw and the bag I checked before posting on this post (both different flavors) did have the same cals, that may not mean all of them do. I will look for that one my next bags.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm feeding usually 2 different kinds at one time (one at my shop, one at my house), but in all honesty I think that I looked at one bag and assumed it was the same for all the different flavors. Though the first bag I saw and the bag I checked before posting on this post (both different flavors) did have the same cals, that may not mean all of them do. I will look for that one my next bags.



They don't all have the same calories, but the same serving suggestions.
Also note that the poultry ones contain necks high up on the ingredient list, and necks contain the thyroid, and extra thyroid hormones will speed up the metabolism. I have even read that dogs who have been fed a lot of neck developed cases of hyperthyroidism. I only give the poultry in moderation, but in your case I might not give it at all.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for that info. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Any dog food that has been dried at all I always add warm water to, and let it soak before feeding.

I feed raw, but when I run out, or for some meals when we travel I use Honest Kitchen with added water and soaked.

I used to use Stella and Chewys but quit, not only for the recalls, but it was so expensive. And he sometimes coughed after eating it.

Hmm - are you going by the weight of your puppy now, or the weight your dog is expected to be when he is mature? Many people say to feed for what they will be when they mature.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

For what it's worth, Ari loves ZiwiPeak way more than Stella & Chewys and has finally filled out while eating ZiwiPeak (although I think that has more to do with her age than with the change in food). She has the neatest little nugget poos she has ever had—so I think stool consistency on the various freeze dried/air dried foods probably varies between dogs, like it does with other types of dog food.

We ended up trying freeze dried foods because near The End Sophie was increasingly anorexic and picky with even the most scrumptious homemade meals I could concoct. She really liked the samples of Stella & Chewys and ZiwiPeak I got, so I ordered a couple bags of each ($$$ even for an anorexic elderly standard poodle ) and Sophie did really well on them. REALLY well. Sophie and Ari both preferred ZiwiPeak to S&C.

Sophie gained a couple pounds back, became more active, stopped having bowel issues. She ate the entire recommended amount for a dog her size, and occasionally I managed to get some extra down the hatch. But even great food couldn't prevent the inevitable, and soon she started declining again, which is when it was time to say goodbye.

After seeing the good it did for Sophie, I'll be keeping Ari off of kibble and on freeze dried food from now on. I think we'll try Primal when our remaining bag of beef ZiwiPeak runs out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> For what it's worth, Ari loves ZiwiPeak way more than Stella & Chewys and has finally filled out while eating ZiwiPeak (although I think that has more to do with her age than with the change in food). She has the neatest little nugget poos she has ever had—so I think stool consistency on the various freeze dried/air dried foods probably varies between dogs, like it does with other types of dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are concerned about cost, I think that you will get more calories for your buck with the ziwi.
But in addition to the fact that I like my girl's poops better on freeze dried, it just seems more like real food is to me, it is less processed looking than ziwi...


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If you are concerned about cost, I think that you will get more calories for your buck with the ziwi.
> But in addition to the fact that I like my girl's poops better on freeze dried, it just seems more like real food is to me, it is less processed looking than ziwi...


Cost isn't a concern for Ari since she is more comparable to a toy poodle in the amount she eats—I think we are averaging about $2.50/day for food costs for her. The cost was pretty extreme (for my situation, at least) feeding a spoo Stella&Chewy's, ZiwiPeak, etc. but it was worth it to get Sophie feeling good for the time she had left. Feeding Sophie in the last weeks came out to $8 and change per day. It made an incredible difference and it was worth the second job I got to pay for Sophie's food+vet care. But if I had a spoo Ari's age, I would have to use the freeze dried food as a kibble topper.

Both foods are finely ground ingredients, extruded or shaped into flakes/nuggets. (?I think?)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> Cost isn't a concern for Ari since she is more comparable to a toy poodle in the amount she eats—I think we are averaging about $2.50/day for food costs for her. The cost was pretty extreme (for my situation, at least) feeding a spoo Stella&Chewy's, ZiwiPeak, etc. but it was worth it to get Sophie feeling good for the time she had left. Feeding Sophie in the last weeks came out to $8 and change per day. It made an incredible difference and it was worth the second job I got to pay for Sophie's food+vet care. But if I had a spoo Ari's age, I would have to use the freeze dried food as a kibble topper.
> 
> 
> 
> Both foods are finely ground ingredients, extruded or shaped into flakes/nuggets. (?I think?)



Oh, in Taylee and Tangee's last year's I was spending $10 - $20 a day on take -out, you do what you got to do!
I don't think though that the ziwi resembles the freeze dried raw at all - ziwi is processed like a slightly moist jerky (and I think it isn't raw either), in the freeze tried food, you can actually see tiny pieces of food!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm late to the party (story of my life) but I did want to add some of my experience to the mix. Riley turned his nose up at 3 different kibbles (science diet he arrived with - yuck, Fromm, and Orijen) so we finally tried Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw. We ended up with S&C as a pick of the draw - we compared S&C and Primal in the store for about 20 minutes until we really couldn't find differences between the two and grabbed S&C as Riley was getting antsy and left. First time since getting him that he licked his plate clean. It was a good moment. Since then (November), we've been feeding him S&C freeze-dried until about March, but he became increasingly difficult about eating it. Sometimes he'd love it, and sometimes he wouldn't want to touch it. We didn't want to switch brands because he's so difficult. If you find something that works, stick with it! We also noticed inconsistencies between batches - sometimes the beef patties were rock hard and sometimes they were super crumbly. We ALWAYS mixed in water with his food, more than the recommendation actually, because Riley's a terrible drinker so we wanted to make sure he was hydrated for the day. I will say, though, that it helped us put weight on him. We put on a lb on Riley since we got him in October through freeze-dried. Definitely check calorie counts. The beef is higher in cals than chicken, by 15 calories a meal or so, which is significant when your dog only weighs 14lbs.

So... in March we switched to S&C frozen raw. Partially because he was getting unenthusiastic about the freeze-dried, partially because of cost. It was costing us $120/mo to feed Riley freeze-dried. S&C frozen cost us about $60/mo, and Riley seemed to enjoy it better. It was also a step for us to transitioning to making our own raw, which we were really nervous about. Now we are doing homemade raw (been about 2 weeks). Our main drive for making our own raw food (apart from cost) is quality control. My in-laws raise organic grass-fed steers so we get beef at an insanely good price ($2/lb) and we know where the cows are raised. We're also lucky to live near lots of farms and have access to free-range chicken eggs and have friends and neighbors who hunt wild game. I know TP and others in cities don't have that luxury, and the commercial stuff is a great alternative.

On freeze-dried and commercial frozen, Riley always had great poops, energy levels were good, and he'd eat his food fairly well. (I will say he's much more enthusiastic about the homemade raw, but we were pleased with the commercial stuff too). We'll definitely buy freeze-dried if we travel because it is so convenient. There was a Primal rep at the pet store this past weekend and Riley gobbled up a patty of freeze-dried quite happily. I was also pretty impressed with their line of treats, we prefer minimal-ingredient treats for Riley. 

So I'd say pick the brand your dog likes to eat and the one you feel most comfortable with. I'll second TP that duck and beef are favorites in this house. If you have the freezer space and eventually find the freeze-dried stuff is really expensive, try their frozen line. Just as easy to feed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TeamPoodle said:


> I'm late to the party (story of my life) but I did want to add some of my experience to the mix. Riley turned his nose up at 3 different kibbles (science diet he arrived with - yuck, Fromm, and Orijen) so we finally tried Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw. We ended up with S&C as a pick of the draw - we compared S&C and Primal in the store for about 20 minutes until we really couldn't find differences between the two and grabbed S&C as Riley was getting antsy and left. First time since getting him that he licked his plate clean. It was a good moment. Since then (November), we've been feeding him S&C freeze-dried until about March, but he became increasingly difficult about eating it. Sometimes he'd love it, and sometimes he wouldn't want to touch it. We didn't want to switch brands because he's so difficult. If you find something that works, stick with it! We also noticed inconsistencies between batches - sometimes the beef patties were rock hard and sometimes they were super crumbly. We ALWAYS mixed in water with his food, more than the recommendation actually, because Riley's a terrible drinker so we wanted to make sure he was hydrated for the day. I will say, though, that it helped us put weight on him. We put on a lb on Riley since we got him in October through freeze-dried. Definitely check calorie counts. The beef is higher in cals than chicken, by 15 calories a meal or so, which is significant when your dog only weighs 14lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't have time to look back on the old posts on this thread to see if I mentioned this before, but for those who continue to feed the freeze dried raw, I wanted to mention that I always found Stella and Chewy's to be highly inconsistent - not only could my girls tell and turn up their noses at some bags and love others, but I could smell the difference, and see the differences in texture and weight of the patties. I have found Primal to be more consistent in quality than S &C, and have found Northwest Naturals even more consistent than Primal (just a bit more, I use both).
Glad that you are able to do the fresh Raw Teampoodle - fresh is always best!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

TeamPoodle said:


> ..... It was also a step for us to transitioning to making our own raw, which we were really nervous about.
> Now we are doing homemade raw (been about 2 weeks). Our main drive for making our own raw food (apart from cost) is quality control.
> My in-laws raise organic grass-fed steers so we get beef at an insanely good price ($2/lb) and we know where the cows are raised. We're also lucky to live near lots of farms and have access to free-range chicken eggs and have friends and neighbors who hunt wild game. ....


Wow - awesome that you can get organic grass-fed steer ... and at $2 a pound! I am so envious. My spoo is totally rawfed and he knows the difference.

For example - In organs he absolutely refuses to eat beef or calves liver, or kidney, from the grocery store. But he eats organic grass fed organs ravenously. So I pay for the organic organs, but simply cannot afford to do it with most of his meat.

Your Riley is so lucky!


----------

